# Mcafee disappeared from my pc?



## bobding123 (Jan 4, 2016)

Today when using my computer i noticed that the mcafee icon on my desktop had disappeared as well as the system tray icon and it wasn't running. When i clicked the icon it said that "mcagent had been changed or removed" as if it had been uninstalled, only i did not uninstall it. When i ran the program fixer from mcafee it came back and found 350 errors and it wouldnt fix them or let me reinstall so i decided to use their removal tool and start from scratch. I dont know how long i have been without the antivirus, i have malwarebytes and super anti spyware on my pc too. How would i go about checking my pc for any errors or viruses that may have been picked up? I am quite anxious as this pc was only bought on the 29th of november so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also when checking the error logs i get the WHEA error code 17 and there are over 14,000 warnings in the last days


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can certainly reinstall McAfee after reinstalling it. Visit their website to find the download page.

Or, you could choose to use the free provided antivirus through Microsoft. If you're running Windows 10 as your profile suggests, then open Windows Defender and choose to run that instead of McAfee.


----------

